# ipv6 dhcp client man pages



## NOYB (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking for ipv6 dhcp client options and config man pages, similar to those for ipv4 dhclient, but cannot find them in the online documentation.  Would appreciate direction to good options and config documentation for ipv6 dhcp client.

Thanks


----------



## BlueCoder (Feb 18, 2013)

The built in dhclient(8) does not support IPv6.

I had to install the ISC port and since it didn't have its own rc.d script, I had to create my own dhclient.ipv6 that used the -6 option for the interface.

This basically just runs:

```
/usr/local/sbin/dhclient -6 em0
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2013)

net/dhcp6 contains dhcp6c(8).


----------

